# How to join squares/strips while knitting -- no sewing!!



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

A few days ago, someone asked about joining squares for an afghan. Some suggested knitting blocks of squares into strips, then having to join only those strips together.

I went back and found a link to a KP how-to that showed the work in progress of how to do this while knitting -- no sewing -- but not the method. The person who posted it didn't feel confident in writing up knitting instructions.

Today I went back to that KP how-to post and found this GREAT video of how to join squares/strips -- no sewing, I promise!!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Very useful!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Thankyou for posting,so simple when you know. Also liked the idea of kniting backwards.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

that is what I call Entrelac.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

awesome as well as the knitting backwards


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have never seen knitting backward either. There is also a crochet joining on her site. Thanks.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

Neat! I also like the idea of knitting backwards- never heard of that before.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> A few days ago, someone asked about joining squares for an afghan. Some suggested knitting blocks of squares into strips, then having to join only those strips together.
> 
> I went back and found a link to a KP how-to that showed the work in progress of how to do this while knitting -- no sewing -- but not the method. The person who posted it didn't feel confident in writing up knitting instructions.
> 
> ...


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you! A good thing to learn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This is very similar to the technique for knitting an applied I-cord which I do a lot with bags and baby sweaters and it works terrifically well.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

thank-you so much..Learned something today!!


----------



## tatter (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you. The video makes it so clear.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great - thank you!!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Thank you for this. I hate sewing squares and strips together. this is awesome.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

It is very helpful. Thank you for sharing. I have to join long strips from an afghan my mother did for a grandchild she did not finish before she died. It will blend beautiful now. mw


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

That is so cool! I wish I'd known about it when I was knitting each strip of my afghan! Maybe I'll remember this for next time. I'm definitely bookmarking this page.

Thanks immensely!

Hazel


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yarnie, thank you for sharing this


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## CT knitter (Aug 1, 2011)

How wonderful is that! I even think that entrelac is not so intimidating now. Thanks so much for the link.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for this link. It will be very helpful with some new projects.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

WOW! Great tutorial. I am always amazed at all the "new" ideas here on KP. Love this site.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks so much, what a clever idea!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

This is great! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow I learned several new things from that, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you very much ! I was tried to figure it out on my own, but your video came just in time,- and so perfect & easy to follow ! You have a blessed week and successful knitting !


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Neat video, she also has one for backward knitting which I'd like to try. Thanks for posting this site.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very cool. Must make something so I can try that!


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this instructional video. I'm saving this for later when I want a seamless join. Whoo hoo!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ardodd (Dec 15, 2012)

Very cool! I learn something new here every day. Thanks so much!


----------



## ceecee (Mar 13, 2011)

This is wonderful, thanks!!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you very much. Great site!!!!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the link. All Mimi Kazer's tutorials look good. She explains very well.


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. It was interesting.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> A few days ago, someone asked about joining squares for an afghan. Some suggested knitting blocks of squares into strips, then having to join only those strips together.
> 
> I went back and found a link to a KP how-to that showed the work in progress of how to do this while knitting -- no sewing -- but not the method. The person who posted it didn't feel confident in writing up knitting instructions.
> 
> ...


----------



## marchwater (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Thank you ... great video!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Learned two skills in one video. Thanks so much!


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> A few days ago, someone asked about joining squares for an afghan. Some suggested knitting blocks of squares into strips, then having to join only those strips together.
> 
> I went back and found a link to a KP how-to that showed the work in progress of how to do this while knitting -- no sewing -- but not the method. The person who posted it didn't feel confident in writing up knitting instructions.
> 
> ...


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you so very much. I have a question. I have knitted panels and think I have to sew together, can I do what you do in knitting the panels together? How does that work?


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## 7914_Susie (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I am definitely going to try this neat trick.


----------



## FionaN19 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

